

The Story of Frontier - elemeno
http://davewiner.userland.com/historyOfFrontier

======
leejoramo
Frontier was amazing. Outliner, language, IDE, object database, system and
inter-application scripting. If I recall correctly, it was the first OSA
scripting environment, even before AppleScript. Early to adapt to the web,
Frontier became web server and provided the first through the web content
management system I every used.

~~~
MaysonL
I remember the thrill of getting the 1.0b5 floppies in the mail - amazing
stuff, indeed.

